# New to fishing Texas. Pointers please?



## Kenn21 (Aug 24, 2014)

I grew up in Florida and fished my whole childhood and teens years there but Texas is different. I have a 21ft Kenner Vision and have fished port o'conner once, and the surfside/freeport areas a couple times. We did ok and caught a few Trout,Reds, and Flounder. Nothing great but would like some pointers on places to go and i think i could find out how to catch them once i get there. Just not sure where to go.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I am too far away to help you, but welcome to 2Cool.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to 2Cool.. I would suggest you hire a guide or 2 and learn from them. They will take you on their boat or some will teach you on yours....Have FUN !!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Go a lot!...like everything else, the more you do something...the better you get at doing it. Starting out I'd have to say use live bait(shrimp-croaker-mullet-half dollar blue crabs), find the areas of active bait in the water... watch the tides carefully(the ebb after a higher high is always the best) then float a bait and sink a bait...that way you cover the entire water column.


----------



## FedericoTroutWhisperer (Jul 16, 2014)

Either hire a guide to show you around, in the end it will be worth the $400 that it would have cost you in gas+time to do it yourself, or go out and scout the areas yourself that you want to fish. The key is to look for areas with a lot of bait and the fish will probably be around.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Some of the best bay fishing in Texas is the East shore of Trinity Bay around Smith Point and the mid bay reefs in East Bay.

Get a good map and the Trout Support DVD's

We launch from Bolivar because we camp at Rollover Pass but there are lots of ramps closer to you. Check out Anahuac Park. I have heard lots of good things about Jack's Pocket but have never fished it.


----------



## FedericoTroutWhisperer (Jul 16, 2014)

Kenn21 said:


> I grew up in Florida and fished my whole childhood and teens years there but Texas is different. I have a 21ft Kenner Vision and have fished port o'conner once, and the surfside/freeport areas a couple times. We did ok and caught a few Trout,Reds, and Flounder. Nothing great but would like some pointers on places to go and i think i could find out how to catch them once i get there. Just not sure where to go.


Which bay are you looking to fish. I'll PM you something to work with but nobody in their right mind (in their right mind) is going to post a bunch of stuff up on here for everyone to see - although it does happen quite frequently until they get burned at their own spots with 1000 boats.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Watch the wind. Strong S-SW winds get sporty.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

The November Flounder run is something you should not miss. When the water temp drops into the 60's the big females make the run to Gulf. You can very likely catch your personal best at that time.

Roll Over Pass is the place to be in late November early December depending on the weather.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

wade fishing is the way to go if you want to fish in the bay system...your boat is just a tool to get you there... don't think you have to fish strictly from your boat...fish guts, bayous, creek entrances, passes, cuts, reefs...look for rafts of mullet and fish under them...and always watch your barometer...fishing is best on a falling or low barometric pressure...


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

FedericoTroutWhisperer said:


> Which bay are you looking to fish. I'll PM you something to work with but nobody in their right mind (in their right mind) is going to post a bunch of stuff up on here for everyone to see - although it does happen quite frequently until they get burned at their own spots with 1000 boats.


I've fished near 8-10 boats many a time...only two or three of us were catching any...the other guys were spending most of their time with their heads in the cockpit re-rigging their rods...if you spend enough time out there you will spot the rhythm before you launch...and have a plan for each set of circumstances you see on any given day..."How do you get to Carnegie Hall"? PRACTICE!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

BTW...I say sell your boat and get your fish from a fish market down at Seabrook...if I did the math on the cost of catching a pound of fish it would come out to $32.00 a lb....you can eat Kobe beef every day for that amount!


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

jampen said:


> Some of the best bay fishing in Texas is the East shore of Trinity Bay around Smith Point and the mid bay reefs in East Bay.
> 
> Get a good map and the Trout Support DVD's
> 
> ...


I have heard the term "mid bay reefs" before. What exactly are you referring to? Todd's? Hanna's? Bull Shoals?


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*My advice launch at Oak Island*



jampen said:


> Some of the best bay fishing in Texas is the East shore of Trinity Bay around Smith Point and the mid bay reefs in East Bay.
> 
> Get a good map and the Trout Support DVD's
> 
> ...


I drive a few more miles down the road to Oak Island so I don't have to come outta that channel from Ft Anahuac park. It is a shame that that channel is soooo messed up. I have used it my entire adult life but seems just to get worse and worse. It's a nice clean run from Oak Island.
Tight lines
:texasflag


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

http://gbic.tamug.edu/gbayfastfacts/gbff_menu.html

http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/ofs/gbofs/gbofs.html

http://www.tamug.edu/phytoplankton/Research/Galveston_Bay.html

http://www.st.nmfs.noaa.gov/index

C'mon man...do your home work...


----------



## SpanishFly33 (May 30, 2006)

Start with the video's from Trout Support. They are packed with great information, nice boat and good luck!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Like the guys above said, the best way to put your learning curve on Turbo is a combination of the above. Map, TroutSupport DVD's, and then go with a guide after you watch the DVD's. Also, don't just watch the DVD's once.... watch them before and after you go and you'll see things you didn't see on the last trip and better apply it for the next trip.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> Like the guys above said, the best way to put your learning curve on Turbo is a combination of the above. Map, TroutSupport DVD's, and then go with a guide after you watch the DVD's. Also, don't just watch the DVD's once.... watch them before and after you go and you'll see things you didn't see on the last trip and better apply it for the next trip.


 Thankfully, with technological advances, I have actually been able to watch the videos on my IPad while fishing! :cheers:


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Thankfully, with technological advances, I have actually been able to watch the videos on my IPad while fishing! :cheers:


 That's not called getting away from things for a while Matt!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Matts a fun guy but a serious fisherman. Those vids are jammed packed and quite a few customers have converted the files to something they can put on an Ipad. We plan to offer and Ipad download in the future. The videos give you options for a lot of different situations and changing conditions.


----------

